# Slow speed on Reliance EVDO broadband...



## saz (May 29, 2012)

Hi every one,

I have started using Reliance EVDO broadband, using USB modem...but the download speed is too low ~50kbps. Even the speedtest.net shows that download speed stays 0.60Mbps on an average. Where as the max supported is 3.1 Mbps, can any one suggest ways/tips/tricks to improve the speed.

PS: The signal strength is full (5bars), but still the speed is pathetic


----------



## rahul_c (May 29, 2012)

It just dont depends on network strength but also number of users. Try browsing at any ungodly hour speed should be better. 
BTW which plan are you using, isn't very expensive?


----------



## saz (May 29, 2012)

well, its company provided....so I dont have to worry about the expenses. But I need to work from home and its slow speed suxx...I even tried at night around 12 but still no improvement..
Will using a USB extension cord and placing the dongle near open area like window etc help?...bcz i was thinking to purchase a USB extension cable


----------



## rahul_c (May 29, 2012)

It won't help cause you are already getting full bars, network strength isn't causing slow speed.
Reliance EVDO speed is usually poor so there is not much to do, unless you can change the provider.


----------



## saz (May 29, 2012)

I know its area dependent as well ....I stay in area having apartments all around...so density of population would be more...which increases load on reliance server. Also, my collegue using it is getting ~2Mbps speed at a different area. But I just wanted to know if there is anything I can do to improve my speed..???


----------

